# Please advise for SHTF scenario



## zachthemac

*Please advise on preserving wealth through SHTF*

Bob is a prepper who has done his preps. The government and economy collapses and he makes it through, glad that he did his preps. A new government and economy is established.

At this point, which does Bob wish he'd invested in to store his wealth?

1. Precious metal coins
2. Precious metal bars / rounds
3. Something else

Thanks


----------



## bigwheel

silver coins


----------



## Denton

Depends, doesn't it?
For example, it'll make no difference if a one world economy and currency is the outcome. The mark on the hand or forehead will be mandatory in order to use the new currency.


----------



## tango

Silver coins, known as junk silver.


----------



## Smitty901

If you have them and bring any of it out of hiding it will be taken.


----------



## Chipper

Land.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Just like anything else, silver coins are only worth what someone will pay you for them.
Just because you bought a silver quarter for $3, does not automatically mean that is what it is "worth".


----------



## zachthemac

Chipper said:


> Land.


Would land rights necessarily survive?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Id rather invest in casting material and lottsssss of linotype versus precious metals

Silver/gold isnt keeping my crops growing
I cant eat or drink it
I cant shoot it
I cant defend my self with it
I cant use it to charge my electronics
I cant sleep on it

Waste of money IMHO...as I always predict 80-90% of the entire US pop will be dead in a year given mass WROL/SHTF

That means all the old shitlords and probably 95% of kids under 8 will be dead...society will need about 20-30 yrs for a full reboot and we start in the year 1850 at that point anyway

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 6811

I invest in lead.... Some jacketed hollow points too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just like anything else, silver coins are only worth what someone will pay you for them.
> Just because you bought a silver quarter for $3, does not automatically mean that is what it is "worth".


These two sentences are exceedingly contradictory. If you paid $3.00 for a silver quarter, you have* just proved *it is worth 3 bucks.


----------



## stowlin

Back Pack Hack said:


> These two sentences are exceedingly contradictory. If you paid $3.00 for a silver quarter, you have* just proved *it is worth 3 bucks.


No actually it means it was worth three bucks because he suggested you paid three bucks for it; what its worth then and any time after you bought it is what someone else will pay for it.


----------



## stowlin

Skills

Can you create electricity?

Can you transport goods?

Can you build, make or create something of value?

Can you fix something that is broken or heal someone who is injured / sick?

Can you grow food beyond what you need to barter with others?

Can you purify water for drinking?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

If you want to stock up on barter items, booze and cancer sticks. Can't go wrong with either of those. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

It depends on what the new economy deems to be the basis of it's new currency. If gold and silver are the basis for the new currency, then any precious metals would theoretically be good, junk coins or bullion. If it ends up being jewels, then PMs will not help. If it is bottle caps, or old world money, then you would need to have those instead. 

As mentioned previously, some things that will retain their value no matter what the currency is are skills. People will always need homes, and need to build new things to fill their needs. People will always need food grown. People will always need illnesses cured and wounds healed.


----------



## Smitty901

If SHTF to the point it gets that bad. Food will be second only to fire power in what will have value. Been in a few places where it has gone to shit. People need to eat and when the system falls a part so does the food supply.


----------



## inceptor

I love all these hypothetical questions so I'll pose one of my own.

Jack is a prepper and he's out with his friends. He spots Jill across the room and buys her a drink. During the conversation she lets him know she is really interested in him. Later in the evening he finds out she's a snowflake. 

Does Jack still take her home or not?


----------



## A Watchman

inceptor said:


> I love all these hypothetical questions so I'll pose one of my own.
> 
> Jack is a prepper and he's out with his friends. He spots Jill across the room and buys her a drink. During the conversation she lets him know she is really interested in him. Later in the evening he finds out she's a snowflake.
> 
> Does Jack still take her home or not?


Are you insinuating we should stick it to liberals? :vs_lol: :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Back Pack Hack said:


> These two sentences are exceedingly contradictory. If you paid $3.00 for a silver quarter, you have* just proved *it is worth 3 bucks.


No, it is only worth $3 to the person who paid that amount.

When SHTF, I'll sell you a can of beans for an ounce of gold. Which is worth more if you are starving - a can of beans, or a lump of inedible metal?


----------



## Steve40th

Invest in being self sufficient, with plenty of weapons and weapons training.. There will be some evil people looking at taking anything, and generally it will be groups/gangs..


----------



## stowlin

Steve40th said:


> Invest in being self sufficient, with plenty of weapons and weapons training.. There will be some evil people looking at taking anything, and generally it will be groups/gangs..


And your firearm and training against a sizeable group / gang is going to last you how long? I mean realistically how long can one gun, maybe two in a family, going to hold out against a gang of criminals that care nothing about your lives? Don't get me wrong I can see the need for firearms, but such groups you have to evade and avoid. Engagement will not bode well even for the greatest of Rambo's.


----------



## TG

stowlin said:


> And your firearm and training against a sizeable group / gang is going to last you how long? I mean realistically how long can one gun, maybe two in a family, going to hold out against a gang of criminals that care nothing about your lives? Don't get me wrong I can see the need for firearms, but such groups you have to evade and avoid. Engagement will not bode well even for the greatest of Rambo's.


I believe his main point was "invest in being self-sufficient" first, weapons-training is important to some, at least to keep one small firearm for emergencies.


----------



## Prepared One

Invest in yourself. Skills, knowledge, sustaining assets, and the means to protect those assets, will serve you best in a crises.


----------



## Steve40th

stowlin said:


> And your firearm and training against a sizeable group / gang is going to last you how long? I mean realistically how long can one gun, maybe two in a family, going to hold out against a gang of criminals that care nothing about your lives? Don't get me wrong I can see the need for firearms, but such groups you have to evade and avoid. Engagement will not bode well even for the greatest of Rambo's.


Weapons proficiency also entails food on the table...
But in reality, most people wont survive a gunfight past the first magazine.


----------



## 6811

Firepower, adequate shelter capable of protecting you from the elements and rifle fire, food/water and meds, a place and the ability to grow food, and tools to fix and build things. 

I'm sure silver and gold are good but I just don't understand them. I always wondered why would someone buy silver and gold from you during SHTF. If I provide services, I would accept silver or gold as payment. I guess that's it right, I need silver to pay for services I may need.


----------



## Illini Warrior

6811 said:


> Firepower, adequate shelter capable of protecting you from the elements and rifle fire, food/water and meds, a place and the ability to grow food, and tools to fix and build things.
> 
> I'm sure silver and gold are good but I just don't understand them. I always wondered why would someone buy silver and gold from you during SHTF. If I provide services, I would accept silver or gold as payment. I guess that's it right, I need silver to pay for services I may need.


not only gold & silver but other certifiable precious items - if someone offers up a big honking diamond ring and the deal is uber fantastic - go for it .... economics has been the same since the beginnings of civilization - not changing now ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

rice paddy daddy said:


> No, it is only worth $3 to the person who paid that amount...........


So then. _YES.... it is worth three dollars._


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

seeds.........


----------



## MaterielGeneral

stowlin said:


> And your firearm and training against a sizeable group / gang is going to last you how long? I mean realistically how long can one gun, maybe two in a family, going to hold out against a gang of criminals that care nothing about your lives? Don't get me wrong I can see the need for firearms, but such groups you have to evade and avoid. Engagement will not bode well even for the greatest of Rambo's.


Several things come into play with your statement. Traditionally people have survived by banding together into communities near a water source. Now update this to modern tactics, now that you have people, neighbors etc. that equal manpower, you need to send out patrols/scouts. They need to identify threats at a distance miles away. This will give time to plan harassing sniper fire until they leave the area or plan an attack to eliminate the threat all together. If the threat is to large then you have time to make a tactical withdraw.

You cannot supply everyone a firearm but in rural areas most people have firearms anyways. What you can do is teach tactics. With tactics and a unified people survival just became a better %.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Something I forgot to add was that you cannot know everything. Something that was taught to me at BNCOC before I became a staff sergeant was that you have to know the basics but you need to be able to research to find the answers for what ever you need. That is the importance of having a library, both electronic and hard copy. When I started to build my electronic library for sale in the trading post it was because of boredom after I was released from the military because of disability. After realizing the need for a prepper library both military and civilian subjects I then started to expand it. Now it is so large you will never be able to read it all in a lifetime, LOL. What I do know is where the subjects are. That way when I have to deal with something I can research it. Some stuff mainly medical I do print off to keep in my hard copy Library. I have two book cases full of books, probably half is medical related the rest is tactical or survival related.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Back Pack Hack said:


> So then. _YES.... it is worth three dollars._


How about those panic buyers of gold at almost $1700 an ounce a few years ago? How much is it worth today? :vs_lol:


----------



## zachthemac

Respectfully, I think a lot of us are missing the point of the question. Seeds, guns, bullets, other preps gets Bob through the crisis. Then normalcy is restored, power is back on, food deliveries are running, people are driving to work, etc. The old government and currency is gone and replaced with something new. 

What is the best time capsule of wealth to survive the crisis so that it can be "dug up" (not literally) on the other side? PM rounds? PM coins? ... something else? Is bob going to sell venison to his neighbor when they can go to the grocery store and buy packaged food again? Is he going to be fighting gangs of zombies when the cops are a call away?


----------



## Hemi45

Precious metals ... brass, copper, lead. Always.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

zachthemac said:


> Respectfully, I think a lot of us are missing the point of the question. Seeds, guns, bullets, other preps gets Bob through the crisis. Then normalcy is restored, power is back on, food deliveries are running, people are driving to work, etc. The old government and currency is gone and replaced with something new.
> 
> What is the best time capsule of wealth to survive the crisis so that it can be "dug up" (not literally) on the other side? PM rounds? PM coins? ... something else? Is bob going to sell venison to his neighbor when they can go to the grocery store and buy packaged food again? Is he going to be fighting gangs of zombies when the cops are a call away?


I believe in that scenario wealth will be irrelevant.... Bob survived on seeds, but after 18 months of the same garden veggies, the neighbor 8 miles away may have a different crop, and a crop of something new may be worth more than gold to him. you could have the cure for cancer and people will still pay you in chickens, eggs, pigs, meat, etc... if you are really asking what a new society will use for currency after the dust settles, who knows?? what is the new currency backed by? are the same people running it that caused the old system to collapse? do you trust them with a new spontaneous currency?

Have a machine shop and be able to produce something tangible (which government doesn't do) and you will be fine.. people will pay you for things in whatever the coin of the new realm is and you can use it to by crap at the new grocery store... in a total collapse anyone who survives with a strong back and work ethic will be able to get by.... weeds need to be pulled.. if you are a College professor of Gender studies..... you may end up working a shift at a house of ill repute to get by. either way, the new grocery store and police force will need people to work.. as will the supplier to the grocery store, and the phone company for Bob to call the cops..

If you want the secret sauce/magic bullet to be filthy rich on the flip side, your guess is as good as ours.. diversify your stores of everything (seeds, PM, lead, guns, skills, books tools etc)...... and most difficult of all..... survive it all first...


----------



## 8301

zachthemac said:


> Respectfully, I think a lot of us are missing the point of the question. Seeds, guns, bullets, other preps gets Bob through the crisis. Then normalcy is restored, power is back on, food deliveries are running, people are driving to work, etc. The old government and currency is gone and replaced with something new.
> 
> What is the best time capsule of wealth to survive the crisis so that it can be "dug up" (not literally) on the other side? PM rounds? PM coins? ... something else? Is bob going to sell venison to his neighbor when they can go to the grocery store and buy packaged food again? Is he going to be fighting gangs of zombies when the cops are a call away?


Some form of government has been reestablished... bullion. Silver was the coin of trade when Jesus was betrayed by Peter and is still in use today.

But considering what bullion cost compared to seeds and bullets I'd keep a little of each.


----------



## Steve40th

One thing people in todays society fail in is community.. They dont know their neighbors like years ago. We are so wired inside socially that we arent socializing with our neighbors. 
If SHTF, how do you really know your neighbors? Do you go out and drink a beer with them, hunt, fish, camp? 
Remember when neighbor could call your momma and tell your parents wth you were doing.. different times for sure.


----------



## Targetshooter

zachthemac said:


> Bob is a prepper who has done his preps. The government and economy collapses and he makes it through, glad that he did his preps. A new government and economy is established.
> 
> At this point, which does Bob wish he'd invested in to store his wealth?
> 
> 1. Precious metal coins
> 2. Precious metal bars / rounds
> 3. Something else
> 
> Thanks


TP , baby wipes , aspirin because your azz is going the need them .


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Steve40th said:


> One thing people in todays society fail in is community.. They dont know their neighbors like years ago. We are so wired inside socially that we arent socializing with our neighbors.
> If SHTF, how do you really know your neighbors? Do you go out and drink a beer with them, hunt, fish, camp?
> Remember when neighbor could call your momma and tell your parents wth you were doing.. different times for sure.


I got 137,649 friends on FB. I think I'm set. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Maine-Marine

Land, silver, food, gold.... can all be taken from you... investing in knowledge of how to live sustainable is important

of course the reason bob made it through was because he was smart and had food and water... 

nobody every said "MY KINGDOM FOR A PIECE OF SILVER"

>>>and I am a silver fan who thinks everybody should have some<<<<


----------



## Draq wraith

Seeds, brass, lead, gun powder, snagging equipment, knowledge. 
When the superior group rebuilds you can bet on weapons bans.
Skills of Hunting with bows and arrows as well as other things will be at a premium and perhaps has a bounty on anyone possessing these skills.


----------

